

Plivo (YC S12) raises 1.75 million from Andreessen Horowitz, SV Angel, others - sunsu
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/-1732727.htm

======
chintan
We built a click 2 call app for a client using Twilio and now realized that
they needed to have Caller ID to be passed to the call center.

This morning, we were looking into Tropo. Glad to see Plivo also supports
setting arbitrary caller ID.

~~~
johns
Email Twilio support, they can help you with that (I used to work there)

------
Jonovono
Awesome! I really enjoyed working with Plivo, in comparison to Twilio, Nexmo.
They even had (306) phone numbers. I made a Hubchilla like clone with them
(<https://github.com/Jonovono/URconnecting>)

edit: Oops, had the repo set to private :p

------
Robdr
What is the main difference from Twilio? In my perception both services are
fairly similar, with Twilio having the first-mover benefits.

~~~
bevenky
The features in our platform. Our customers who come from other platforms tell
us that it is about the depth of features and the simplicity of our APIs.

We allow you to bring your own carrier services. This is huge for enterprises
and service providers.

Our ability to register SIP devices - actually connect your IP phone or soft
client

Our support team continues to get rave reviews from our customers…

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Can you say something about your availability numbers? Twillio is sometimes
unavailable, something we notice when running a high availability service that
uses them.

~~~
bevenky
We are very serious about our availability numbers. Quite a few large
Enterprise customers who use us, completely depend on us for their telephony
infrastructure.

Feel free to email us at hello@plivo.com and we can help you with more
specific details.

------
yabbadabbadoo
Congrats! Plivo's one of the most impressive startups out of this last batch.

Twilio's in trouble :)

~~~
sjtgraham
Plivo has useful features that Twilio doesn't have, e.g. Playing in call
notifications, bidirectional SIP and IIRC early media. I think Plivo basically
copying Twilio's API schema was a mistake as IMO it's not perfect itself.
Twilio most certainly should not be resting on its laurels.

One thing I'm happy to see Plivo stop doing is arguably trolling Twilio at
every turn. All that did was to indirectly make the conversation about Twilio,
instead of Plivo. It's a mistake Twilio has never made, and IMO one of the
reasons behind their success.

------
tsudot
We also have come up with a new home page redesign.

------
rdl
Congratulations. Definitely my first choice for building telephony.

~~~
nishadmusthafa
Glad you think so. Watch out for more awesome stuff coming really soon.

------
nlh
Congrats guys! Seems like a cool platform.

Question: I noticed the press release on MarketWire is nicely packed with
keyword-rich links (clever SEO work!). Does this get distribution on sites
beyond MarketWire, and if so, do the links remain? Just curious how effective
this sort of strategy is for link-building :)

~~~
sharkweek
If it's getting scraped heavily and published elsewhere, Google will most
likely not pass PageRank for any links other than the original once it's
recognized as duplicate content on multiple pages.

In fact, in the MarketWire article, having a bunch of keyword-rich text all
pointing at the same page will likely have little SEO value, as diminishing
returns hits really quickly in a case like this.

------
sunsu
Whats interesting about this is that SV Angel invested. Ron Conway has a very
close relationship with Twilio and The TwilioFund is "powered by 500Startups
and SVAngel".

~~~
dmor
I wonder if they invested beyond the Start Fund

~~~
bevenky
Just to clarify, None of the investors mentioned here are including the start
fund!

~~~
dmor
Cool thanks

~~~
bevenky
Hope that helps :)

------
runT1ME
Is the plan to still support an Open Source version of the cloud hosted app,
so if you wanted to run your own you could? Do you also sell
support/commercial licenses?

------
suren
Congrats Venky. Awesome progress since demo day!

~~~
bevenky
Thanks

------
makeee
Can't wait to play around with the api. Definitely the best pricing I've seen.

------
bluekite2000
Have been using plivo for the past month. Awesome customer support by Keshav
and the rest of the team. Congrats on the seed round :)

~~~
keshavagrawal
Thanks bluekite! We always strive to serve our customer the best.

------
josh2600
Congrats to Be and Team. This is a hard world to work in and I wish Plivo much
success :).

See you at ClueCon!

------
jd
Congrats Venky!

~~~
bevenky
Thanks :)

~~~
shabda
Congrats!

Are you guys using Django? I met some of your team at the Pycon India.

~~~
tsudot
Yes we do. It was good meeting you at Pycon.

------
skrish
Congratulations Venky & team.

------
ing33k
Congratulations Venky

------
elamadej
Well done!

~~~
bevenky
Thanks :)

